# pictures of 2013 WUSV



## nixul (Oct 19, 2013)

First post here. No sure whether the line will work or not.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Keep them coming


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nixul (Oct 19, 2013)

*More pictures about obedience test*


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great photo's!


----------



## LPLIV (Oct 8, 2013)

Greats shots.. What type of camera and lens, is there a way to see the camera's exif data? Thanks for posting them all... How far away were you? Keep posting please...

Thanks...

Phil


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome pphots! 
What kind of camera do you hsve? Funny I just found the camera I'm going to buy.

Keep the pics coming!!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nixul (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks.
The camera is cannon 5D, lens is Tamron 28-75 F/2.8. Both 7 years old gear.
I am at the border of Delaware and PA, 40 minutes drive to Philly.
My puppy will be home in four weeks. So excited and nervous...




LPLIV said:


> Greats shots.. What type of camera and lens, is there a way to see the camera's exif data? Thanks for posting them all... How far away were you? Keep posting please...
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Phil


----------



## nixul (Oct 19, 2013)

See my other post for the camera.
Enjoy your toy!



Ace952 said:


> Awesome pphots!
> What kind of camera do you hsve? Funny I just found the camera I'm going to buy.
> 
> Keep the pics coming!!
> Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nixul (Oct 19, 2013)

Actually I have to pick my puppy in a couple weeks. I want to get it trained for Schutzhund/IPO, but I am a newbie. Anyone here can help me with the picking? The puppy is in Denver, PA.


----------



## nixul (Oct 19, 2013)

Germany #3. A relatively small dog, but scored high. The handler is a pretty girl.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is the breeder involved in IPO? If so, they should choose the right pup for you. Or if you are involved in a club, then maybe someone from the club will be willing to go with you to see the pups, but really the breeder knows best. Care to share who it is?


----------



## nixul (Oct 19, 2013)

I guess you are right. The breeder should know the best, but he is new to GSD too. This is his first litter of GSD. I don't think he is known by anyone here.



onyx'girl said:


> Is the breeder involved in IPO? If so, they should choose the right pup for you. Or if you are involved in a club, then maybe someone from the club will be willing to go with you to see the pups, but really the breeder knows best. Care to share who it is?


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Can you share the pedigree of the future pup?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

to be sucessful in any sport, you should go to a breeder who has experience in the sport....adn the parents should be proven in the sport....are you tied into this litter? are the parents titled dogs???

Germany no 3 is Mira Waldwinkle - a maternal half sister to PHGSDs Kessy Waldwinkle BTW

Lee


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Great pictures! I wish I was able to go.... looked like there was a lot of fantastic dogs and handlers there! Thanks for sharing!


----------

